# BSH catch can causing white smoke from exhaust at idle



## Cevan (Apr 7, 2007)

Just installed a BSH competition catch can and as the title states I'm getting some white smoke from my exhaust at idle that doesn't occur with the stock PCV system and eurojet PCV fix in place. Definitely smells like burning oil and not seeing it while rpms are up with the car moving. I'm wondering if I have a bad rear PCV vent tube. Definitely seems to be forcing oil past the rings into the combustion chamber at idle. Very few posts on the internet regarding this same problem, one where a guy put some stop leak in to resolve the problem. Has anybody seen this problem and have a fix/explanation? Any other ideas?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Empty it and make sure the lines are not blocked up


----------



## GotDemo (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a BSH v.t.a. Can and I am having issues with smoke as well. Smokes a little at idle and actually is causing missfires until oil burns off after higher revs. Thinking I need to get away from this can and try something else.


----------



## Cevan (Apr 7, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> Empty it and make sure the lines are not blocked up


Did both yesterday. Was a small amount of fuel looking fluid in the can, actually had to pull the can out and tip it to get the amount that was in there out as it was below the drain opening. Uninstalled entire system checked it and reinstalled just to make sure, no blocked lines that I could see.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Me and GotDemo are havin the same issue, did this just start happening when you installed your catch can 


Sent from my iPhone and my fingers!


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

GotDemo said:


> I have a BSH v.t.a. Can and I am having issues with smoke as well. Smokes a little at idle and actually is causing missfires until oil burns off after higher revs. Thinking I need to get away from this can and try something else.


Where in Concord are you? I'll take a look at it. I've been running BSH's race VTA can for almost 3 years now without a single issue. And I have installed multiple Comp. cans without issues......seems like you guys have an issue elsewhere.

But yea....just PM me with where you are in Concord and I'll take a look at it for you. But for the rest of you guys.....check all your connections and make sure everything is installed just like it is recommended and that no hoses are kinked or restricted. If nothing else, call up BSH and speak to Justin and see if he can walk you through anything. The guys there are awesome and have been a great help to me with developing products and improving products for years now.
-J. Hines


----------



## Cevan (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, happened right after install.

Update: talked with BSH, they wanted me to pull the rear vent valve to see if that would fix, it did not... Next step is to do a leakdown test and make sure I'm not getting any blow by. BSH tells me that the stock pcv system can mask blow by. But stock pcv is temporarily back on as I can't get to testing it just yet and the smell and smoke isn't bearable. Will update this thread once I have more info.


----------



## GotDemo (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone else with this issue seen smoke from the backside of the motor if you rev it up? Was out looking at mine a while ago and noticed two things 1- when the oil cap is removed, there seems to be a good bit of pressure it the top end even though the BSH plate seems to be flowing freely. 2- The smoke from the back side of the engine when I press the accelerator ( as well as smoke from the exsaust which seems to be white and black splatters on the concrete as well )


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

What's your schedule look like next week? I'll try to make it by to look at things for you. It was crazy last week
-J. Hines


----------



## GotDemo (Jun 21, 2011)

jhines_06gli said:


> What's your schedule look like next week? I'll try to make it by to look at things for you. It was crazy last week
> -J. Hines


I should be back in town Friday evening around 7 and home all weekend. Let me know what works for you and I will make sure I'm available. I have to figure this thing out soon, it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

make sure your holes in the PCV plate line up with the ones coming out of the head. Also, make sure the fittings and lines you have arent clogged.

This same issue has always been popping up, and I've never heard of anyone ever fixing it besides getting a different setup from a different company. :banghead:


----------



## GotDemo (Jun 21, 2011)

Swapped back to the stock PCV setup and it's still doing the same thing but now I have a drop in boost pressure ( 15 and drops compared to 19/20 and holding ) and have oil all over my rear bumper. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

check compression and do a leak down test.

could also be the seals in the turbo maybe? or your intake track is so full of oil its just spilling out all over. with a recirc setup, they dump into the intake side of the turbo, fill the DV with oil, IC pipes with oil, etc etc. makes a real mess. It has to go somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

GotDemo said:


> Swapped back to the stock PCV setup and it's still doing the same thing but now I have a drop in boost pressure ( 15 and drops compared to 19/20 and holding ) and have oil all over my rear bumper. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4S using Tapatalk


Do you still have your rear check valve in place?
It gets hung up sometimes and can cause pressure to build up in your system (Hence the smoke)
That is usually the fix for that issue. 

[email protected]


----------



## kzy247365 (Dec 10, 2006)

Can someone clarify how the hoses should be routed? Left side to port of can or top of can? 
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

kzy247365 said:


> Can someone clarify how the hoses should be routed? Left side to port of can or top of can?
> Thanks!


Middle port of the plate to bottom port of the can, top port of the can to left port on the plate. 
Let me know if you need anything else 

[email protected]


----------



## silviu_201 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello to you all. This is the only place where I managed to find the problem i have. The exact same problem that you describes perseverates at my cdl engine on a 2011 cupra r. With or without catch can, both from BSH. Smoke, then missfires, then new spark plugs then nothing then smoke again and so on. With the original pcv works fine, but I can't use it because it affects my octane in the mix and my software is made for 100 octane. 
I am desperate, don't know what to do anymore, please tell me how you resolved the problem or if anyone knows exactly what should I do. HELP PLS


----------



## gb21914 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had this once with my 42dd can when it was full of fluid (and frozen in the winter).

Does it smell like oil when it smokes? In my case because the can was all frozen up, I had to bypass the catch, and just ran my lines from one port to the other...worked fine for a little bit while I unfroze the can...but you might want to try to take the can out of the loop, and see if it runs fine with just a hose between the two ports on the pcv block plate.


----------



## silviu_201 (Aug 1, 2013)

It happened 3 times already, 1st time it was more blue than white with a horrible oil smell. Last 2 weren't so blueish but each time oil is missing, not coolant. Don't have any idea left.


----------



## silviu_201 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah, and I checked everything to be ok, with the original pcv works fine. I'm losing it.


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Dec 8, 2015)

Yea, I'm interested as well if anybody solved this nightmare. I recently installed a BFI "Clean Catch" and replaced it the next day with the stock PVC because of the same issue :facepalm:. Its a bummer cause I was hoping to reduce carbon build up but it looks like that's going to be on my list to do in the future. :thumbdown:

Untitled


----------



## gb21914 (Apr 7, 2011)

If you disconnect the catch can with the motor running.....is there smoke coming from the exhaust port? or only when the catch is connected?


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Dec 8, 2015)

gb21914 said:


> If you disconnect the catch can with the motor running.....is there smoke coming from the exhaust port? or only when the catch is connected?


I recently returned it thinking I had a defective one, I think I will just purchase a bracket and make my own catch can in the future.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you replaced the gasket? https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Gaskets_-and-_Seals/Valve_Cover/ES2083307/


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

If it were due to a turbo seal only...you wouldn't see smoke until you really get on it to blow it all through your fmic for it to reach the combustion. 

I too thought of the line routing, not to suggest you got it wrong, but just because what is written about the can being empty seems to suggest a backwards flow through the can. If certain that the lines are correct, the rear breather valve is opening, or smoke couldn't be turbo related...remove each of your plugs and see if they are oily or dry to determine or eliminate an internal issue. 

Next I would check your valve covers. Remove them and thoroughly check the "internal splash plate/route seal plate" so that all of it is sealed where it should be. Many others using CC's and stage 1 plates are finding the seal plate was detached inside their valve cover. I have a vid that shows where I found my leak, but others found theirs to be worse than mine was. I would suggest you have one waiting at the VW dealer parts in case you need your car back together with a new valve cover...or you put it back together as is and wait until you get the new valve cover...as it is likely in need of being ordered. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0-G5lApFvQ

If all else fails...you are looking at rings and maybe even the valve stem guides and seals next.


----------



## saman8 (Jul 24, 2017)

*BSH Catch can blue smoke*

Hi!

Sorry for bad english in advance.

So, i live in sweden and own a Golf R 2.0tfsi. After i installed my BSH Catch can my car started blue smoke. The smoke comes after about 10 min on idle, but when driving it disappear. The car has a stage 2+ remap, catles 3" DP etcetc...

The first thing i did was to open up the spark plugs to see any sign of oil in the cylinder, didin't find any signs och oil in the cylinder. I removed the pipes cominge from the IC and found a very small amount of oil wich is common.

So i started to do other tests. With the BSH catch can the car smokes on idle, when a open the oil cap the engien runs smoothly without any problems and i can feel air blowing out whit a high pressure. (With the original PCV when i removed the oilcap or dipstick the engine started to run roug). I re-installed the original PCV system and the car stopped smoking. My conclusion from this is that when the BSH CC is installed there seems to be a lack of vacuum in the system. This high pressure pushes the oil in to the turbo and makes the car smoke.

Anyone have a clue/fix for the problem? 

Best regards!


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Dec 8, 2015)

saman8 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry for bad english in advance.
> 
> ...


I spoke i with one of the members here (Thy_Harrowing) and he mentioned to remove the check valve located in the rear PCV pipe when a catch can or block off plate is installed. I've read about this method before but "Thy_Harrowing" stated he's have this removed for over 3 years with no issues. I am now going to purchase another catch can to attempt this method but will also purchase a spare rear PCV hose just incase i want to revert back to the factory PCV system. Good Luck and please fill us in if you do try this before i do.


----------



## shayur223 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey guys I thought I should restart this thread and find out if anyone has got to the bottom of this issue. I've got a 2013 vw golf r 2.0tfsi and have exactly the same issue with an APR catch can, was so frustrated eventually I reverted to the stock pcv. There must be a solution to this issue, for all of us to have the exact same problem with various different catch can setups.


----------



## jetmech859 (Aug 29, 2013)

I realize that this is an old post. But I am hoping that I can gain some more insight, advise, or if any of you who had found the problem for their smoke issue, to share your finding. 
So I have a 2009 Passat, 2.0 TSI, and I am having this white smoke (not blue) issue at mostly idle. I am APR stage 2, APR downpipe, with no other mods or bolt-ons worth noting. With the exception that I do have a catch can installed. This CC utilizes the OEM PCV. 
So I disconnected my forward pcv hose from the catch can to allow it to temporarily vent to atmosphere and cap the manifold port, in an effort to troubleshoot a suspect boost leak. In doing so, I have come across this new issue of white smoke at idle and a little while driving. The smoke is quite bad and embarrassing. However the engine runs well otherwise. No missing or rough idle. Its as if the smoke is being produced after combustion. So my thought is that I have an oil seal leaking in the exhaust side of the turbo. I think that the vacuum that is drawn from the crankcase is masking this issue. And that is why it is only noticeable when the PCV is disconnected or bypassed as with most CC systems as they do not drawn from manifold vacuum and cap the manifold port. I should also mention that the car has 200k original miles on it, the engine was replaced by VW, (warranty replacement) 100k ago, but the turbo is still the original stock turbo. I change oil every 5k with VW spec oil. Engine does not leak or use much oil. At most, I may add a quart of oil between oil changes.
So before I pursue a turbo replacement, I wanted to run this by you all and see if there is anything else I may have overlooked or should consider before I waste unnecessary money or time. 
Thanks in advance for any input or advice.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

White smoke is water vapor, blue smoke is burnt oil. You won't see a drop in oil if you're burning water. At best, something somewhere in the PCV system is creating condensation that's getting burned up in the combustion chamber. At worst you have a defective headgasket. I don't know if you have a EA113 or EA888, but maybe it is less serious than the head gasket if it's a EA888 I don't fully understand how the turbo is cooled on those motors.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

What kind of driving are you guys doing?
Lots of abusive short drives (1-9 miles)?


----------



## Fazeey (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi guys have very similar issue and can't find any other solutions anywhere

I have 2009 GTI with TSI engine running CTS catch can. I use this car just for autocross. After few laps and the car starts to generate a loooooot of white smoke at the idle. I was able to "solve" this by turning on the AC which increase the RPM a bit and then it doesn't smoke. But it doesn't work every time. 

1) The things is if I beat the SH*T out of the car on street or on my way to event, I never get any smoke. Only after getting off track and cooling the car off and only at low RPM / low oil pressure. 
2) After few laps the catch can is like quater full with disquisting liquid but doesn't seem to be filled enough to get back into the return line. 
3) When smoking, there is no light about misfire or anything.. engine runs well and if I turn the car off immediately, wait few minutes, and turn it back on, the smoke is gone
4) I don't really see significant loss of oil or coolant


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Fazeey said:


> I have 2009 GTI with TSI engine running CTS catch can. I use this car just for autocross. After few laps and the car starts to generate a loooooot of white smoke at the idle.


I would be suspicious of the catch-can's (CC) design. Even though baffled, it may be forcing out that which it collects under the g-forces and increased crankcase pressure it is put through. You can test it by setting it up as a VTA one time at the track. VTA; remove the return line__attach a filter to the CC outlet__plug the turbo inlet. Or you can; disconnect the return line from the turbo inlet path__and drop the open end of the tube down into a temporarily affixed container (can or bottle strapped or taped to something securely)__plug the turbo inlet path (I assume this is on the PCV plate). If the smoke remains or appears when it typically does (after a few laps)...then you know it isn't the CC. If it no longer smokes, then you know it is the CC. The CC catches mostly water and if this is blowing into the air inlet...it will make white smoke. As an option, you can try emptying the CC after each lap. If it smokes regardless what you do...then it may be residual fluid in the air cooling components and the repeated high boost is blowing the fluid through. Or the turbo may be losing fluids into the exhaust a bit when worked hard. I think a head gasket would make it present all the time...and your situation points to the smoke being more sporadic and situational.


----------



## Fazeey (Oct 17, 2021)

ROH ECHT said:


> I would be suspicious of the catch-can's (CC) design. Even though baffled, it may be forcing out that which it collects under the g-forces and increased crankcase pressure it is put through. You can test it by setting it up as a VTA one time at the track....


I got the CC second hand, but it definitely is not baffled. It's nice smooth container, and has no filters on the out / in ports. So my suspicion was it kicks the water/oil liquid back to the intake too. I was thinking to mout it little lower than it is, but there is not really much space anywhere, I'm already hitting the ac lines.


----------

